# Not sure what to do with keepsakes



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I have a box of things from my miscarriage in September 2005. I have several cards along with printouts of every email I got (congratulations for the pregnancy as well as condolences for the miscarriage). Plus I have an outfit and the infant hat I had. I also have three pregnancy tests (I can't believe how much it bothered me that they have faded. You can't really see the positive line on one and the others are very faint. It was my most tangible link to my pregnancy, yk? I started crying when I saw they'd faded.). I'm not sure exactly what to do with them all. I want something special - I don't know - a special box or _something_. Any idea? I'd love to know what others have done, if you feel like sharing.


----------



## Nettie (May 26, 2005)

I have a little cedar chest that I keep my stuff like that in; it's about 10 inches by 5 inches.
I'm sorry your lines faded.







I would be very sad about that, too.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nettie* 







I would be very sad about that, too.









Thanks. It was unexpected and hit me hard. Dh is in the other room watching a woodworking dvd and is oblivious. Maybe if I hit him over the head with the dvd he might notice.


----------



## roslyn (Aug 23, 2006)

I knew that they faded after a while, so I took pictures of all my positive pregnancy tests. I think a special box would be ideal.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

I go for box too. Maybe even a shadowbox? A box that has a glass side that you can see into. That would be nice.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks ladies. Dh has gotten into woodworking, so I think he's going to make a box. He asked me how I would like it to be. I said, "She was your baby, too, make it how you want." I wish I would have thought to take pictures of the pg tests.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

I was shocked by the faded tests too







For my first loss I put all her things in a wicker basket that had flowers. My second loss the things are under his urn and I never had anything for our third loss.
I like the box idea, I may have to borrow it

tara


----------



## jmhammond (Mar 30, 2005)

I love the idea of a cedar box. I've thought too of mod-poding (sp?) some magazine clippings, pictures, words, etc. onto a shoe box to keep. I'm torn about the shadow box b/c on the one hand I don't want it to be something that's a secret, that I keep hidden away, but on the other hand, having something so visible still feels very painful to me.

My best friend had started making Jordyn a quilt when we found out we were pregnant (she had also just found out they were pregnant and is expecting the end of January). She finished it and gave it to me for Christmas. I love having it, b/c it was SO thoughtful and it's beautiful, but it's also painful to see. My son asks to sleep with "jo-dyn's blanket."

There seems to be such a tension of letting go, greiving, and processing. I'm not sure how it all goes.

Thanks for sharing these ideas.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

We got a fire safe from an office supply store and put everything in there, including the urn.


----------



## ladybug13 (Oct 29, 2005)

I love shadow boxes and have seen several done by parents for their "lost" babies.


----------



## maisiedotes (Jan 2, 2005)

We got a small quilted box from the hospital that has a little sweater, a locket, footprints, and some other items. We have them on a shelf along with cards, the baby's ashes, the certificate, and some other things (my stuffed animal from the day I was born) as sort of a little shrine to him.


----------



## Careyayn22 (Sep 20, 2006)

Click on this link and go to the blog entry called, A Little Journey to see what I did. Good luck with finding the perfect place.

http://careyayn22.typepad.com/2_hour.../12/index.html


----------



## SaraMommyof3 (Jan 12, 2007)

Since I have had 4 losses and 3 of them were late losses, I have quite a bit of stuff. I have a currio cabinet I got when my grandma died. I set everything up in there; cards, an urn, birth certificates, bracelets, just whatever I have went in there. When I had my most recent loss, the hospital gave me a quilt, so I hung it on the wall next to the cabinet. I like having it where I can see everything whenever I want to.


----------



## varaonaid (Jul 20, 2006)

I have lots of items from preparing for our first baby. I did tons of sewing and made all my own dipes, wipes, blankets etc, etc. So my husband and decided we wanted to take a few of the items and make them _this_ baby's. So whatever subsequent child we may have, these items will not be handed down. We looked for a special box but didn't find anything that we were happy with so DH decided to make one. At first, he had trouble because he was hurting so badly from the loss but I think it turned out somewhat theraputic. The box looks amazing. We placed the items in it along with the cards and such that people sent.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

We lost a baby nine years ago, and I still have all her memorabilia in a pretty "photo box". It's sitting in my closet with her name on it--Mary Elizabeth--and even though I haven't felt the need to look at it for a while, it's comforting to know it's still there and she's not forgotten.

Peace to all of you!


----------

